# New Holland TC35A



## Edgarchavez (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello,

I recently bought a NH TC35A and I had some questions.

What coolant and oil should i use for It?

Also anything else I should buy that I would need for maintenance? This is my first tractor and I would appreciate having some help on what I'm going to need.

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Edgar,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Use 15W-40 oil for the engine. Use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to New Holland specification 134D for the transmission/rear differential/hydraulics/front axle (if applicable) and power steering. You can get UTF in 5 gallon buckets at tractor supply stores, some auto parts stores, and Walmart. Read the label on the bucket before buying to ensure it is equivalent to NH spec 134D. 

For coolant use the normal yellow/green antifreeze such as Prestone or equivalent products. Also add an *anti-cavitation* corrosion inhibitor to the coolant like "Fleet Guard" cavitation corrosion inhibitor. You can get this inhibitor from your New Holland dealer.


----------



## Edgarchavez (Aug 21, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Edgar,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot!! This is what I needed to know


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Edgar!

Make sure the engine that you get is spec'd for a diesel engine.
You can look at the spec # on the bottle.
Oil for diesels start with the letter "C" ... CH...CG.... etc...
Oil for gas engines start with the letters "S" ... SN....SF.... etc.


----------



## Edgarchavez (Aug 21, 2016)

TraderMark said:


> Welcome Edgar!
> 
> Make sure the engine that you get is spec'd for a diesel engine.
> You can look at the spec # on the bottle.
> ...


I was just thinking about this lol. Thanks for letting me know!


----------

